# 034efi tuning problems/solutions



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

well, im making this thread for the tuning part of the 034 efi, since i know a few people on the tex are using it now so maybe this can help future users in tuning their cars...
feel free to jack the thread ifyou have problems or have any legit helpful info.
here is my problem:
i stay stoich until i get hard into boost... if i keep the throttle about 1/4 open i can rev up clean to 5500, havent tried going farther than that. but if i get on it hard i start missing and backfiring or something and it leans out. 
i have two things i think it can be.... either its a timing problem under boost... or im loosing fuel pressure under boost. 
any other suggestions? 
main fuel settings are 19ms main, and 1.80ms idle. 
timing is ~+30 at idle... goes up to ~+40 until boost kicks in and drops down to +20... im not completely 100% on this i'd have to go drive it again and really pay attention... but i remember it fluctuating. normal?


_Modified by the4ork at 2:34 AM 3-20-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

btw, im running the bosch fuel pump from a 91 cabby and stock in tank pump
which also makes me think fuel pressure







im thinking about getting a walbro 255... but im not running THAT much boost, ~6 pounds right now


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_btw, im running the bosch fuel pump from a 91 cabby and stock in tank pump
which also makes me think fuel pressure







im thinking about getting a walbro 255... but im not running THAT much boost, ~6 pounds right now


Thers is noting wrong with you fuel pue system etc. the reason your car is leaning and bacfiring is because you didnt set the fueling under boost. 
Meaning you have to increase the multiplier on the 034 to higher than 1 when under boost. 
Making it run at stoich at any rpm is the 1st part of the tuning stage now getting it to richen out under boost is the nwxt stage.
Also 20 degrees of timing under boost is alot. I think ist better if you post all your maps so we can do some tuning on vortex and leave them up for eveyone to see.
Andre


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Audi4u)*

Keep this thread up please, some screen shots would be nice too. Lets not let this turn into a sds battle, this is a more complicated system......so what.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_Keep this thread up please, some screen shots would be nice too. *Lets not let this turn into a sds battle, this is a more complicated system......so what*.

Since *tuning* is not dependant on the system then this thread should be benefical to all.
I would like the DTA/Haltech/SDS guys to chime in as well.Maybe a crach course to tuning101
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Wizard-of-OD)*

im going to try to get that guys map from motorgeek and i'll tune from there


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_im going to try to get that guys map from motorgeek and i'll tune from there

Dont do it that way! Do yous from scratch because then u will be able to to know what values to change if you run into problems. Use his as a guide NOT a starting point.
Thy this change all values above 1psi of bosst to 1.5 that should bring the A/F down and just increase/decrease as needed.
Andre


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Audi4u)*

if i can get it to start again... i think i need to pull the plugs and clean them


----------



## awdfun (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

A good start would be the configuration settings, can we get a pic of how the Ignition and injectors phase should be set?


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
timing is ~+30 at idle... goes up to ~+40 until boost kicks in and drops down to +20... im not completely 100% on this i'd have to go drive it again and really pay attention... but i remember it fluctuating. normal?


from what i know, which isnt very much: anyways, what you are saying is that you have timing at +40 untill boost and then when boost kicks in the timing goes down to +20 ? sounds to me like you should increase your timing during boost. like i said, just a thought from someone that doesnt know anything.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (scott66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scott66* »_sounds to me like you should increase your timing during boost


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (scott66)*

like i said before, i am NO expert, these are just my thoughts on the subject.
now tell me, would it hurt to up your boost/timing numbers +2 at a time to see what happens ? no, it wouldnt.
EVERY engine is different, they are like people. you can take 2 identical engines, tuned the same exact way and i will bet all my cars that they run and are tuned in 2 different ways.
once again, this is my disclaimer: i am no expert, just some thoughts.


_Modified by scott66 at 7:26 AM 3-23-2005_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (scott66)*

increasing the timing in boost is the LAST thing you want to do. 
Here's my two cents.
I think you have two problems:1. ingnition map 2. fuel map.
For my car I run an ignition of.
500 - 10
750 - 10
1000- 10
1250- 10
1500- 14
1750- 17
2000- 21
2250- 24 
2500- 27
2750- 30
3000+ - 30 
Then when I go into boost I pull 1 degree of timing for 1 lb of boost. So since I'm running 10psi I'm running 20 degrees total timing while in boost. 
Also...are you tuning on a wideband or a narrowband? Why are you running so much advance at idle? When I bumped up my psi from 7psi to 10psi I really noticed peak torque areas(3500-4500) really wanted to detonate so I had to dump fuel into it. Then after than I actually lean it out some but still have the 11.x:1 AFR. 
It sounds like you built your motor good but it just needs tuned good. 
Good luck
Jason


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (scott66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scott66* »_
now tell me, would it hurt to up your boost/timing numbers +2 at a time to see what happens ? no, it wouldnt.

You have it backwards.You advance your timing on a NA engine to increase performance.On a Turbocharged engine you do the Opposite which is retard timing.
The more you increase the boost,the more your going to have to/want to retard the timing.
(you want to move the combustion cycle from the cylinder to the cylinder + turbo manifold)
EDIT : didnt see Jason's reply.Umm Jason thats provided your turbo starts spooling between 2750 and 3000 Rpm's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 12:14 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Timing is power. The goal is to retain as much timing as possible with out detonating.
Retarding the timing so that it combusts in the manifold is great for spooling the turbo but wont get you peak power. It will however put a nice hole in your wallet from all the replacement manifolds and turbos you'll need from extended exposure to extream heat.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Actually, you want to put as much timing into the car as it takes to make peak torque, or a number as close to peak torque as you feel safe with. This may or may not be near the knock limit on your setup. Pushing the timing past where it makes peak torque is not only dangerous (cyl pressures rise) but it'll lose power as well. Just because the motor will take 30deg at 10psi before knock doesn't mean that it's right for it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Just some info for you guys(incase yu dont know) His car doesnt have any knock sensing! I wouldnt go past 10degrees of timing under boost.
idle should be about 5degrees(so the emissons dont brun your eyes out of the socket and have innocent bystanders hacking and running away from your car.) depending on where you get max boost is where i would stop my aggressive timing.
everyone has thier own tuning methods, different motors etc. what works for one person could damage anothers person motor.
IMO timing advice should be a conservative type and let the owner decide if he/she wants to go higher.
Andre


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Actually, you want to put as much timing into the car as it takes to make peak torque, or a number as close to peak torque as you feel safe with. This may or may not be near the knock limit on your setup. Pushing the timing past where it makes peak torque is not only dangerous (cyl pressures rise) but it'll lose power as well. Just because the motor will take 30deg at 10psi before knock doesn't mean that it's right for it. 

You are right in where you are coming from, get a "Knock Link" you will be able to see slight knocking if is there, then you can push a little, and like I have stated a few times before... make sure you have the right components and do things right from the begining.!!!


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
i stay stoich until i get hard into boost... if i keep the throttle about 1/4 open i can rev up clean to 5500, havent tried going farther than that. but if i get on it hard i start missing and backfiring or something and it leans out. 
_Modified by the4ork at 2:34 AM 3-20-2005_

Are you running a wideband?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (traderarturo)*

no im running a narrow band currently








i have a lamdameter and what the software is telling me in the plotter and in the readout on the dashboard window. the two show identical readings.... but are way too... narrow if you know what i mean...
i think im going to pick up a wideband this next paycheck and tune the car very conservatively until it gets in.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

Andre


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Andre

Issam







...think you forgot your reply.Good stuff though...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Wizard-of-OD)*

lol damn it!
I just wanted everyone to know my name








4ork what fuel pressure are you running?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Audi4u)*

3bar, unkown if im actually getting it though, no gauge. but i dont think the bosch pump should have a problem running 3bar?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_3bar, unkown if im actually getting it though, no gauge. but i dont think the bosch pump should have a problem running 3bar?

What size injectors? Just trying to get an idea of your fuel setup.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Audi4u)*

30lb redtops


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

man i wish i knew to save the map the last time i took the car out to tune it... then it woulnt start because i thought i messed the map up to much... so i tried using dimitries map and his is way different, his injectors are firing 30 off from where mine were firing... so his map causes me to backfire like a mofo, so i fixed the timing on it and it just only tries to start but doesnt...
also his tps has no values to it, so basically it does nothing... and he has a wierd curve in the additional map were all the 1.00's are
but i need to get the basic generic 4cyl map that the ecu came with so i can start tuning it again!!! anyone got one? javad was suposed to email me one but i havent gotten the email yet, or maybe he forgot. hes not answering his phone anymore so maybe he went home.
today is such a perfect day for tuning, its extremely nice out and not raining.
4cyl map anyone?


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

oh boy i guess this is what i have to look forward to....








hehehe... good luck with everything man i will probably be talking to you in about 6-7 weeks when i am raedy to install 034... currently having exhaust fabricated and waiting for my shorty intake manny to come in ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_man i wish i knew to save the map the last time i took the car out to tune it... then it woulnt start because i thought i messed the map up to much... so i tried using dimitries map and his is way different, his injectors are firing 30 off from where mine were firing... so his map causes me to backfire like a mofo, so i fixed the timing on it and it just only tries to start but doesnt...
also his tps has no values to it, so basically it does nothing... and he has a wierd curve in the additional map were all the 1.00's are
but i need to get the basic generic 4cyl map that the ecu came with so i can start tuning it again!!! anyone got one? javad was suposed to email me one but i havent gotten the email yet, or maybe he forgot. hes not answering his phone anymore so maybe he went home.
today is such a perfect day for tuning, its extremely nice out and not raining.
4cyl map anyone?


Ummm Can i say I Told You So?








I will see if i can get u a map. but you actually have a map right under your nose!
All you have to do is:
1. hook up the switch to the secondary map selector.
2. turn it on
3 that should put u in map two with a clean map.
4 save map.
5 turn off switch and load saved map.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you cant reach Javad Dont for get you still have my number.....
Andre


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

the4ork it sounds like your doing many things at once. don't. 
do one thing... see what happens. otherwise you get yourself into these messes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_man i wish i knew to save the map the last time i took the car out to tune it... then it woulnt start because i thought i messed the map up to much... so i tried using dimitries map and his is way different, his injectors are firing 30 off from where mine were firing... so his map causes me to backfire like a mofo, so i fixed the timing on it and it just only tries to start but doesnt...
also his tps has no values to it, so basically it does nothing... and he has a wierd curve in the additional map were all the 1.00's are
but i need to get the basic generic 4cyl map that the ecu came with so i can start tuning it again!!! anyone got one? javad was suposed to email me one but i havent gotten the email yet, or maybe he forgot. hes not answering his phone anymore so maybe he went home.
today is such a perfect day for tuning, its extremely nice out and not raining.
4cyl map anyone?

Andre see if you can modify diman's map for Ricky.Ricky list all your mods for me.Injector sizes,etc etc
And yes Javad has been MIA since last week.
thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_oh boy i guess this is what i have to look forward to.... :

Dont worry, we will try to help you the best we can.Whats your going on again?
The 16V or 8V?


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Wizard-of-OD)*

its a 95 OBD1 ABA 2.0 8v


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (illi)*

I remember when I first tuned SDS. I thought everything was wrong with setup and blamed everything BUT...myself.
Once I got the wideband...I set the ignition I KNEW I wanted and then went out setting my fuel values were I wanted them.
Don't worry man...it might drive like crap now but soon...very soon...it will drive like a daily driver and make tons of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_its a 95 OBD1 ABA 2.0 8v 

Injector sizes?
so far we have:
Diman24 = Stage Ic - Passat 1.8T
Diman24 = Stage Ic = VW Golf ABA 8VT
The4ork = Stage Ic = VW Golf ABA 8VT
JettaMatt = Stage Ic = VW Jetta PG 8VT
Jok3Sta = Stage IIc = VW Corrado VR6T
poloV8 = Stage Ic = VW Scirocco 1.8T (UK)
roi = Stage Ic = VW Golf 1.8T (Isreal)
Malta1.8T = Stage Ic = VW Golf 1.8T (Isreal)
illi = Stage Ic = VW Golf 1.8T
awdfun = Stage Ic = VW Golf 1.8T
tradearturo = Stage IIc = VW Golf 8VT
Audituner5 = Stage Ic = Audi A4 1.8T
and a couple thers with 8V turbo's.Hopefully we can get some map shairing going on.



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:52 AM 4-2-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I will probably get some haltech maps for aba and aba 16v up soon.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I will probably get some haltech maps for aba and aba 16v up soon. 

I had sent you 034 demo software before.The haltech values should be the same


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you had? i don't think so or i lost it, i've switched boxes since then. 
timing values should be ok fuel ehh, not so sure, there are a lot of correction maps, if they aren't all set the same.... thnigs will get fubar pretty quick. 
get me another copy of that software and i'd be happy to doctor up some basic timing maps. Once these local guys get tehre cars running I will convert whatever we get on haltech to 034. 

ps... haltech pwnz juu










_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 5:04 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

took the car out for tuning again tonight... it runs perfet for normal "off boost" driving.
so tomorrow i have to do some work to the damn shift linkage, and the oil return line blew off so i gotta fix that too and more tuning tomorrow afternoon. i'll be starting to tune the boost curve wich will be fun.
the values are very very very very sensitive... so i think, in my opinion there is no way you can use someone elses map unless their motor is built with the exact same components....
but the difference between 9.0 and 9.5 is completely lean to rich... 9.25 works








it going to take a long time to get the values right, prabably all day tomorrow afternoon and then some.
but it runs good if you drive it like grandma right now


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Great.... now go get that thing tuned................!


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Injector sizes?
so far we have:
JettMatt
Diman24
the4ork
and a couple thers with 8V turbo's.Hopefully we can get some map shairing going on.

I've got the Bosch 440cc (green) injectors, with a 3-5 bar Adjustable FPR...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (illi)*

your fuel values will prabably be lower than mine then...


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

yea im sure they will be a bit lower... 
... where did you mount the actual ECU in yer car, and what did you cover your wires with? could you show me some pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (illi)*

ecu is mounted on the side of the center console next to the passengers legs... easy access and cool factor


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_the values are very very very very sensitive... so i think, in my opinion there is no way you can use someone elses map unless their motor is built with the exact same components....


Bingo.
I've found the easiest way to tune under boost is to crank the fueling at higher maps right off the bat. Set up your timing map like vdubspeed suggested, then turn the boost down as low as you can get it. Slowly start pulling fuel till the car runs nice at that boost level, then turn it up.
If you go fairly rich the car won't stutter and miss, it will just be really low on power. I can have big clouds of black fuel smoke under boost before the car misfires or bogs due to being too rich. Lean will cause stutters and misses and melted parts.
Also, if you're doing it on the street the brakes are your friend. With a bit of practice you can hold boost and not end up going a million miles an hour with one foot on the gas and one on the brake. If you modulate well you can access different areas of the map pretty well that way too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*

good ideas sleepy...
also, i spent some time on motorgeek as to why my map is perfect until 5krpm... turns out my main fuel scalers were way too high... so i need to bring my main value down, and my lower value up. right now its 28.5 and .5 as you can see in this picture. today im going to go tune it some more with some lower/higher values. like 18 and 2.5~ and see if i can rev higher and run smoother.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

















that is a pic from the map as of last night... im going to play with those fuel values and see if i can get up higher than 5k


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

4ork also post a pic of your timing.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

where is that at? a pic of the dashboard?
well i cant now, my god [email protected] turbo took a shi+ on me today...
i started the car up this morning and it just started smoking by the ton all the sudden, really bad. so thinking i somehow blew the headgasket, i pulled the head, both headgaskets were perfect, so i took a look at the turbo and not only do i have tons of play now, i also have oil in the hotside and compressor housing....
im so bummed. either im going to rebuild it or go k27


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*

damn bro, i am sorry to hear that...








what do you think happened? do you have an oil restrictor on your oil feed line?


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_damn bro, i am sorry to hear that...








what do you think happened? do you have an oil restrictor on your oil feed line? 

i had it tapped off the side of the head where the low pressure oil switch is suposed to be... i think someone told me its like 5-10 psi from the head... 
i talked to javad on the phone tonight -great guy btw, very helpful, i know all the sds guys will brag about how their tech support is great, but i really have no complaints on support.... but he said usually the bearings will go out in the k26 and cause the seals to go out... which explains the excessive play, and all the oil








but he thinks im going lean because im running out of fuel. so he reccomended upgrading to a 4bar. currently im running 3bar, 30# redtops, and a digifant pump http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i was told this *should * support 10psi, and right now at only 7 im running out of fuel...
so while the turbo's out, im gonna go with a 4bar, hopefully my digi pump can keep up


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

dammit evan was still logged in on my computer!

_Quote, originally posted by *86WolfsburgGLI* »_
i had it tapped off the side of the head where the low pressure oil switch is suposed to be... i think someone told me its like 5-10 psi from the head... 
i talked to javad on the phone tonight -great guy btw, very helpful, i know all the sds guys will brag about how their tech support is great, but i really have no complaints on support.... but he said usually the bearings will go out in the k26 and cause the seals to go out... which explains the excessive play, and all the oil








but he thinks im going lean because im running out of fuel. so he reccomended upgrading to a 4bar. currently im running 3bar, 30# redtops, and a digifant pump http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i was told this *should * support 10psi, and right now at only 7 im running out of fuel...
so while the turbo's out, im gonna go with a 4bar, hopefully my digi pump can keep up


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*

yea im hopin with a cis in line, a brand new in tank, bosch 440's, and a 3-5 bar FPR (which i dont know how to use yet







) i should b good


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_where is that at? a pic of the dashboard?
well i cant now, my god [email protected] turbo took a shi+ on me today...
i started the car up this morning and it just started smoking by the ton all the sudden, really bad. so thinking i somehow blew the headgasket, i pulled the head, both headgaskets were perfect, so i took a look at the turbo and not only do i have tons of play now, i also have oil in the hotside and compressor housing....
im so bummed. either im going to rebuild it or go k27

Damn!


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

t3t4, i got my k26 stuff up in the classifides... manifold/wastegate/dp/injectors/feed return fittings...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_t3t4, i got my k26 stuff up in the classifides... manifold/wastegate/dp/injectors/feed return fittings...

Do aba/16v turbo!


----------



## awdfun (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre I just got my 034efi


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (awdfun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awdfun* »_Andre I just got my 034efi









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats it going on?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

crazy bastid!
8v ownes!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (awdfun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awdfun* »_Andre I just got my 034efi









Take the day off ill have it in and tuned for you by the end of the day.
Ill even bring my wideband controller....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Hi guys...
Well after figuring out what was the knocking sound with the engine at idle, I found out that I needed to change the hydro lifters, I think because of the milage on the head didn´t react well to the 20psi hehe.
Anyway, the Turbo also took a dive, the exhaust was dumping to much oil, and you could hear a slight sound coming from it, turns out the bushings got tosted and the impelers had a little play, I will take it to get rebuilt or maybe change it.
I took out a t3 60 out of the box as a spare turbo that I had here so I put it on the car. After getting my maps profesionally built, now I have to twick them a little to compensate for the smaller turbo... what a deal.
Anyway, good thing Javad told me to watch what the guy was doing, so I could learn a little what changes did what.
Just for some reference since I will take the time tomorrow to adjust the map and settings a little bit, I pull a few runs on the highway today, and the a/f on my wide band remains steady while on boost 11.7- 12.2 all the way to the redline, but the car feels slower than when my car had the 1.8cl.
Any suggestions?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

dont you hate it when your turbo takes a dump, i know i do








im going for a brand new t3t4 from killa, and t3 manifold from hkk motorsport


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Yeah talked to Killa last friday.
But the problem is that my 034 was tuned profesionally and it pulled like a mofo, didn´t get the chance to dyno it, but at 20 psi was faster than a JDM STI, took him out 2 cars, and that is a 13 sec car.
I have a t3 60 right now, I was considering getting a turbo from Killa, but I will also have to work on the settings for the standalone.
What happened to yours?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

mine blew seals and the bearing, also the shaft is slightly bent....
have you been able to get a hold of killa in the past 2 days? he hasnt been online very much, or maybe he doesnt realize how interested i am in buying one.
im going to contact javad about getting a t3t4


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Give Paul time....he will come through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ricky I have an ATP 8V Turbo Manifold,dont know if it will be of any use to you.
You could always build a bridge between the manifold and turbo for the wastegate?


----------



## 12Sec Rado'' (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

If you guys are going to buy turbos,buy brand new ones.No sense in saving 1-200 dollars just to end up spending more later........
"Save a dime,end up spending a dollar"........


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i think im going to have hkk build me a log manifold


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

i think im going through javad for the turbo, i dont mind spending a few more bucks, but i know if i have any problems with it, it wont be a problem.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (12Sec Rado'')*


_Quote, originally posted by *12Sec Rado’’* »_If you guys are going to buy turbos,buy brand new ones.No sense in saving 1-200 dollars just to end up spending more later........
"Save a dime,end up spending a dollar"........

i dont get what your trying to say though? are you trying to say not to buy turos from paul, or are you trying to say not to do a k26/to4?


----------



## 12Sec Rado'' (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Any of those turbos.....I am trying to save you money in the long run by buying a new turbo that will last.I have wasted time and money in the past with rebuilts,I always recommend new from now on........I don't care who is selling them........rebuilts are a 50/50 proposition.
Some get lucky some don't......cross your fingers.


----------



## 12Sec Rado'' (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (12Sec Rado'')*

"Save a dime,end up spending a dollar"


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (12Sec Rado'')*

killa sells rebuilds?


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*

hey 4ork i know a guy that can build a real nice equal length manifold for you... heres mine on my ABA xflow head ... reasonable pricing too....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (illi)*

Seems there is still some serius 8V love









_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (illi)*

does your wastegate/dp clear the brake booster pretty good?


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Nice manifold!!!! Want one, is it better than the streigh design ATP or EIP style.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

equal length will out flow both of those manifolds easily


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (awdfun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awdfun* »_Andre I just got my 034efi









How is the install going? Are you going to "Show-n-Go"?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I am having a problem with the engine starting. It takes at least 3 or 4 times of cranking it for 10 seconds or so to get it running. I am thinking it is flooding under cold start up. Right now I have 1 14.00 ms injector pulse for the cold start. Is this to much or not enough?
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

doesnt sound like enough to me... i have mine set at 4 pulses, 10ms


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_I am having a problem with the engine starting. It takes at least 3 or 4 times of cranking it for 10 seconds or so to get it running. I am thinking it is flooding under cold start up. Right now I have 1 14.00 ms injector pulse for the cold start. Is this to much or not enough?
Thanks, Matt.

What are your injectors, and what fuel pressure you are running?


----------



## awdfun (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Thanks Andre for you help over the phone as well as Billy auditunerb5. I got my Audi wired up successfully and my car runs real smooth with the map Javad sent. Im very impressed with 034efi because out the box the basic map idles my car perfectly. Let's get together next week and tune this thing.


----------



## awdfun (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

No show and go for me, i'll be at work but you can keep me posted on the event.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (awdfun)*

What are the 1.8 or 2.0l guys running for the high range and low range/idle idustment. The map that came with my ECU are set at 18.200 for the high, and .502 for the idle adjustment. Ever since I connected all my IC piping my car stopped wanting to idle, so Im guessing its not getting the amount of air it used to be getting to it would be running rich. To change the lean out the idle I lower the adjustment closer to 0 or negative correct?
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Correct Matt.
Lower the idle Ajustment. Or if the map is tuned, then look at where the two lines cross on the map and lower or raise the fuel values accordinly.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

also dont forget to play with the throttle body... that made more difference on my idle than the idle adjustment in the computer. although it needs to be set close. i keep my idle kinda high since i dont have a isv, around 1100


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

the fork 
i was lookin at your fuel map there bud... 
make SURE to come up with fuel numbers all the way up to full boost. a column of yours goes something like 
1
1
1
1
1
1.4
1.3
1.2
1.1
1

If your engine were to over boost on that map it would be certain death. Just continue the trend. On the made up map i just posted ^ i would have put 1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8 etc in there... 
I do the same for timing. Not only is it safer and gives a proper looking map as well but it also just makes it easier to tune when you do decide to increase the boost.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_the fork 
i was lookin at your fuel map there bud... 
make SURE to come up with fuel numbers all the way up to full boost. a column of yours goes something like 
1
1
1
1
1
1.4
1.3
1.2
1.1
1

If your engine were to over boost on that map it would be certain death. Just continue the trend. On the made up map i just posted ^ i would have put 1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8 etc in there... 
I do the same for timing. Not only is it safer and gives a proper looking map as well but it also just makes it easier to tune when you do decide to increase the boost.









yeah i know lol. but my injectors werent big enough to get me over 5500rpm so i dint go any further... called it quits before i did do something like that








but now, new turbo, new injectors (havent purchased em yet)... so i'll be straight. right now all i have is a set of 29.5lb's which i dont think will get me over 5psi


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Peter you got a wideband with you?If so what brand


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

just as an update....
k26/to4e is 90% ready to go in. i have to machine out my dp flange b/c its too small now







also i have to do the same for the gasket... its like 1/8" too small all the way around
also got my tsunami pump 1/2 in stalled
injectors are on their way from javad -
new wastespark coil on its way from javad -
new techtonics aluminzed 2.5" /w borla on its way from TT -
new oil return on its way from summit -
new fuel lines on thier way from summit -
i still need to have some spark wires made


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

issam i'm assuming i'm the "peter" your talking to... 
I use an innovate LM-1







seems to work great! 
sounds great 4ork lol... let us know how it runs!


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Good going 4ork!!! pretty soon you'll be there!!!


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

all the fuel lines were plumbed today, tomorrow im picking up a new oil pan to have tapped for a 1/2" NTP so i can finish my oil return. also picking the dp up from the machine shop, had to have the flanged machined out...
tomorrow my exhaust comes in the mail.
also got my new injectors and FPR installed today, the head is back on, turbo on, got my heat shield on, oil feed installed, fuel lines are finished...
so tomorrow...
-pick up new pan and take it to machine shop for tapping
-pick up dp from machine shop and install
-attempt to install exhaust, at least mostly installed
-wire the fuel pump
-finish my oil return
-mount my wastespark coil
the list seems long but its not too bad. hoping to have her running by monday at the latest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

ok list of things that arent done yet....
new seals in the drive flange's (a must)
wait for my oil return flange in the mail







been 9 days
pick up oil pan and finish my oil return
secure fuel line to frame under car
wait for spark plug wires in the mail
mount my wastespark coil
wire the fuel pump
re-paint the valve cover/intake manifold (not a musth)
and for the biggest pain in the arse! im going to cut my dp, extend it an inch at the same time changine an angle by a few degrees to put it in the perfect spot (not that hard but i dont have a tig at my house)
THEN i can finish the exhaust install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gee once thats all done i can drive again








i dunno if it'll be all done by monday, depends if my ish comes in the mail today







and they finish my oil pan by monday morning


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

well gentlemen....
i tuned my car again today, it only took me about 20 minutes and about 8 or 9 4th gear pulls on the new setup
all that changed was a set of 55lb injectors, and my k26/to4e turbo...
OMFG does it pull!!!
i took it out to the strip tonight for a little racing action. im having to relearn how to launch it, but of course its a mkII so i shoot way ahead








anyways it was fun to see how much more power i had over a stock 16v, it was almost like it was'nt even moving








tuned her to 7psi tonight, tomorrow i have a small exhaust leak to fix and i'll re-tune it for 12psi. then i really need to work on breaking in my new clutch so it will quit slipping.
im having a problem with my wastegate though, in 4th gear at wot past 5500rpm it seams im dropping from 7psi to 4psi, i think its opening up too far, hopefully when i install my mbc tomorrow it will help fix that.
anyways 034efi rules, and is hella easy to tune on a wideband (i was using a tech-edge with the lcd readout)
the car is SICK fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
anyways 034efi rules, and is hella easy to tune on a wideband (i was using a tech-edge with the lcd readout)

Be careful,everyone thinks you need to be a pro in order to tune SEM systems.Glad to see you read some books and figured it out....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_well gentlemen....
i tuned my car again today, it only took me about 20 minutes and about 8 or 9 4th gear pulls on the new setup
all that changed was a set of 55lb injectors, and my k26/to4e turbo...
OMFG does it pull!!!
i took it out to the strip tonight for a little racing action. im having to relearn how to launch it, but of course its a mkII so i shoot way ahead








!!!!!! E X C E L E N T !!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats man.
anyways it was fun to see how much more power i had over a stock 16v, it was almost like it was'nt even moving








tuned her to 7psi tonight, tomorrow i have a small exhaust leak to fix and i'll re-tune it for 12psi. then i really need to work on breaking in my new clutch so it will quit slipping.
im having a problem with my wastegate though, in 4th gear at wot past 5500rpm it seams im dropping from 7psi to 4psi, i think its opening up too far, hopefully when i install my mbc tomorrow it will help fix that.
anyways 034efi rules, and is hella easy to tune on a wideband (i was using a tech-edge with the lcd readout)
the car is SICK fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congrats man, glad to see that you tune it yourself. Did the fuel value help you a bit. Also what is your timing in idle, 3000rpm and redline?


_Modified by traderarturo at 6:18 AM 5-13-2005_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Nice!!!!!!!
I wsih te engine shop would bore my block already


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Nice!!!!!!!
I wsih te engine shop would bore my block already









Andre you get a huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me man.So many god damn hatters on this forum that think tuning is some art.You did it in a matter of hours and Ricky did it in a matter of minutes (+ a couple of phone calls)
Now here is the big question Ricky....do you think you can tune someone's 034 unit now?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

f*ck yeah i could, this **** is hella easy to tune once you know whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you really need someone to drive and someone to tune though, no way can you do it by yourself... but i think any system is like that. you need someone to watch the map and afr's









ok now *has anyone gotten the stock tachometer to work!!!!!!?????* 
im sick of having to guess when to shift


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
ok now *has anyone gotten the stock tachometer to work!!!!!!?????* 
im sick of having to guess when to shift









No i dont think so. I asked Javad about this to and he said they had not figured it out yet. So I figured im just gonna order a tach from stewart warner and use that instead.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_No i dont think so. I asked Javad about this to and he said they had not figured it out yet. So I figured im just gonna order a tach from stewart warner and use that instead.

same here
i drove the car tonight at 13psi and got on it a few times tonight. it may waaaaay more of a difference!


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Mine works! I left in the stock ecu to run the tach. But the downside is my stock tach is on a can bus so it's to slow to respond in first and second. I'm going to have to get an aftermarket as well


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (auditunerb5)*

does the tach not work because you guys rae running wasted spark? ill be running a dist on 034 and dont see why my tach shouldnt work?
4ork... u get me so amped talkin about yer car bro, i cant wait to get mine running


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (illi)*

your should wire up like stock, right of the ign coil. i even tried getting one of my ign drivers to drive the tach to see if it would work but no luck.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_I am having a problem with the engine starting. It takes at least 3 or 4 times of cranking it for 10 seconds or so to get it running. I am thinking it is flooding under cold start up. Right now I have 1 14.00 ms injector pulse for the cold start. Is this to much or not enough?
Thanks, Matt.

btw im running 2 10.00ms pulses for cold start, 1 10.00ms pulse for warm start iirc. i just have to make sure i give the pump at least 2-3 seconds to prime for an instant start


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_does the tach not work because you guys rae running wasted spark? ill be running a dist on 034 and dont see why my tach shouldnt work?
4ork... u get me so amped talkin about yer car bro, i cant wait to get mine running









Im running wasted spark, and my tach works. Wondering what you guys are not doing right.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

are you using a mk3 cluster? how do you have it wired up?? comon share the wealth?
i think its just our mk2 clusters that are wierd, and i dont feel like doing a mk3 dash swap


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

ok if anyone needs them i have rock solid 11AFR maps for [email protected] and have pretty conservative ignition timing on them. so if anyone wants to try one and toy around with mine just give me an IM with your email address. 
maps are good until 7krpm at 15psi i know for sure. i would however double check the basic map and cross reference it with yours if your car is already running or at least starting and idling. also your gpo for the fuel pump relay if your using a gpo to trigger it.
and double check your timing on it. especially if your running an adjustable gear and its adv/ret. mine is set at 0deg for this map.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Ok I got out for my first little test drive halfway around the block before the battery died. My mistake the alternator bunked out on me and I didnt notice. So me and a buddy got to push the car back to my house. But while it was running the car was backfiring a lot when I tried to accelerate and it didnt have very much power. The AFR when I had a chance to glance at it was around 1.250 lamda. Which I know is to lean but most of the time it is running at around .850. Until I put load on the engine, then it really ran out of power. I have the main adjustment at around 22.200. The offset is at .501 and it idles at 930. Im purposly not hitting any boost at the moment but is it right to have the main adjustment that high? Any other advice would be great because im still a novice on this thing.
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Ok I got out for my first little test drive halfway around the block before the battery died. My mistake the alternator bunked out on me and I didnt notice. So me and a buddy got to push the car back to my house. But while it was running the car was backfiring a lot when I tried to accelerate and it didnt have very much power. The AFR when I had a chance to glance at it was around 1.250 lamda. Which I know is to lean but most of the time it is running at around .850. Until I put load on the engine, then it really ran out of power. I have the main adjustment at around 22.200. The offset is at .501 and it idles at 930. Im purposly not hitting any boost at the moment but is it right to have the main adjustment that high? Any other advice would be great because im still a novice on this thing.
Thanks, Matt.

Get the alternator fixed and then we will go from there.Both the Injectors and Coils are controlled by 12V+ so if the battery isnt charged then your going to experience problems for sure.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

matt are you using a wideband?
also what is your compression/fuel pressure/injector sizing. if its similar or close i can send you my map and see how it works out. it would be a good start


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

No I have a 4-wire, I cant afford a wideband 02 yet. Its 8.0:1 compression. 3 bar pressure. 36lb injectors. So what im trying to do is get it running decent by just changing the main large value correct? Then I fine tune from there right? That is what I understood from the tuning guide just making sure I have it correct.
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

matt, you got my # gimme a call and i can trouble shoot u over the phone


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Gave you a call but no answer so you must be busy. I got it to idle but I think it may be a kindof ghetto way to do it. I just turned up the throttle stop. I couldnt make it idle otherwise so I had to do that so I could tune it. I got it as decent as possible just revving it, but when I sorta quickly try and rev it I get lots of popping. I think this has something to do with accelerating menu correct? I can see it go down into the low 8's. I think I will try and change it when I go out and tune it right away. It also Idles down slow, what could this be? It may be normal but Im not sure. Any other pointers would be great.
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Well just got back from tuning, I managed to get the car a little better. But I still have popping under acceleration and a massive lack of power when not under boost. I will check my valve timing tommorow and see if it skipped a couple teeth. I couldnt get the car much better because my heater core decided to grenade on me. But I managed to nurse it home without overheating it at all.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Your running very lean if its *popping* when you open throttle.Sounds like Anti-Lag? (WAH-PAX)


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yep, it does sound like that. But the spark plugs show its running rich. But for some reason it doesnt run anymore. I stopped at a red light and it decided to stall. Then it wouldnt stay running again. It would start, run for about 2 or 3 seconds then stall out again. I let it sit for a while. Then tried to start it again I managed to keep it running but I had to keep it held at full throttle for a couple seconds. Then I could have it at about half throttle and it would run at about 1300 rpm and run like crap. The computer said it was lean at about 1.1. But the thing it from when I started the car about 4 or 5 km down the road to the stop light I didnt change a single thing. So im somwhat stumped on this one. Here is a pic of the spark plugs, 1 on the left to 4 on the right. For some reason 2 broke on their way out.
Editops sorry the pic is huge.









_Modified by JettaMatt at 8:15 PM 5-29-2005_

_Modified by JettaMatt at 8:15 PM 5-29-2005_


_Modified by JettaMatt at 8:16 PM 5-29-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Well your wasted spark sure is working







from looking @ Plugs #1 & 4 and Plugs #2 & 3.Print Screen your maps for me plz


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ill see what I can do, my laptop is seperate from my computer so it will take a bit. But I havent done much yet, today was the first day I would have been tuning and it didnt last long, maybe 20 min of actualy driving and most of the time being tailgated. My main was at 21.500 though, I had it at 20 for a bit but it ran a little better at 21.500.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

i never messed with anything but the 2 fuel values, and the basic map. everything else when i tuned mine was left alone.
i got mine to idle using the throttle stop as well. its not ghetto
it looks like your running really rich though, forget the 02 readings in the software, keep checking the plugs


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

The Pax/popping he is experiencing when he engages throttle is fuel starvation aka running too lean.
From the looks of plugs #2&3 he is running too rich







.I await the screen shots.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

so if he goes slowly into wot it doesnt do it?
yeah i want to see his map too


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Ok well I got it running again, I had a wire connection problem.







. It made it so it would not spark on 1 and 4. Im not sure how long it was running on 2 and 3 though so the way the spark plugs look on 1 and 4 may be a little off. I tried to get the internet to work on my laptop but I couldnt get it to work. So im out to go get some floppys and see if I can transfer them that way. But the basic map I changed all back to 1.0's and the main is at 21.500, and the offset is at .501. TPS map cut it is at 8000rpm, I havent changed that at all. I also have not changed any other maps. Also, I logged a bunch of rpm and lamda readings. But I cant find where it was saved, anybody know were it would be saved to? I dont think it is running lean, from the looks of the plugs it looks quite rich. Unless the 02 sensor doesnt read very accurate.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Here are the map pics from when I last left it.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

matt, that is how my config screen looked when i first started to tune. this might be part of your problem. i had to change mine to get it to run correctly.








the red marks is where i had to check the boxes, as a reference. you might want to try that, or just try my entire map out.
your ignition order is off compared to mine, this could be why you have broken spark plugs 
try matching up the ignition drivers like mine and see how it runs.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Yes that makes sense. Since 1 and 3 are at the TDC at the same time. But the injectors dont really make sense. But I will try it anyways and let you know how it goes.
Edit: Just looked at a 8v crank. 1 and 4 are at the top at the same time and 2 and 3 are at the top at the same time. Doenst that mean I will be firing 1 and 3 at the same time correct? So that would mean 1 would fire and so would 3, but 3 is at the bottom of the intake stroke. Is this correct or did I work it out wrong. 


_Modified by JettaMatt at 8:44 PM 5-30-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

andre and javad help me set that config up. as far as im concerned its been working great!
if yours still doesnt work, try reversing it, you may have your ign 1 and 2 as 2 and 1 if you know what i mean. (reversed)
so check off 
ign 2
ign 1
ign 2
ign 1


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

matt what kind of coil are you using?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Cavaleer 2 tower coils. Same as the MSD ones in the other thread.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

did u try it yet?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

No not yet. One more question, should I be changing around my spark plug wires around at the same time to? At the moments the ign 1 coil pack is on #1 and #4 spark plugs. Ign 2 coil is on #2 and #3. with the new setup it would be Ign 1 coil and the wires going to #1 and #3, and Ign2 going to #2 and #4? Is this correct or am I way off. Im just a little confused on how that will work properly.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Ok I went back to the other thread where somebody explained your ignition. I understand it now, so I keep my wires in the same spot as before correct? So does that also mean that cylinders 2 and 4 where firing at the wrong time? Sorry if I sound slow here I have been busy the past few days and have not gotten much sleep, im tired and not thinking right.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

yes, your firing order was off, hence the crappy running/idle/everything
have you tried just uploading my map to the ecu and running it?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Not yet, its on a different computer and the laptop doesnt seem to want to use the internet. I did open it on my home computer and its just a pile of number and some letters. I think I need the 034 software to be installed to be able to see it properly. Another question I have is, where does the ecu save the data logs to? I took a data log and it got lost somewhere in the computer I guess.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

should save it somewhere in your 034 folder, or in you documents


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

cant you put the file on a floppy disc or usb drive or cd to get it to your laptop?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

I wanted to put it on a floppy then when I looked at my computer I realized it doesnt have a floppy drive. I cant believe I didnt notice after owning it for 2 years and not noticing it didnt have one. But I dont use them anyway, until today. I will go out and get some burnable cd's tomorow and transfer it that way. I will change the Ign numbers first thing tomoro and start it up. 
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

bah, screw tomorrow, go do it right now


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Hey guys. Got it running very well today. Thanks alot Ricky that new spark made it run very good. It took away all of the popping and it actually has piles of power now. I havent taken it above 4500 yet because the motor had little running on it. It runs very smooth though, runs about .900-.950 the entire range from what I was quicky glanced at. It runs well at part throttle as well. Now I just have a little more fine tuning to go untill I get it running very strong. 
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

well, i still... i highly suggest a wideband! HIGHLY!
congrats on getting her running, it feels great doesnt it!?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Yes it is the best feeling I have had in a while. I will get the wideband 02 once I can afford it though.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

matt and everyone else feel free to update... lets keep this thread alive especially with the 034 group buy going on its nice to have a thread where all 034 questions can be be asked and answered since some of use like myself dont frequently visit motorgeek as much as we should....
heres my update
i melted piston #3, although no signs of detonation or poor tuning :yay: i think it was just a failing ring, which could explain why my car was always slightly smoking funny...
so now im building an all-race barely streetable 16v/aba-T /w GT35R







still retaining my stageIc
that being said... have you guys checked out the new ECU enclosures? i saw them at dubfest they are pimp looking! i want one!
oh and do the new ones come with the better map sensors? i'll be running over 23psi on the 16v, so im going to need to do something and i dont want to loose my aux imput cause i'll need that for launch control... anyone tried using the 5bar map?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Yes it is the best feeling I have had in a while. I will get the wideband 02 once I can afford it though.

hey btw did you make your own map when you got it running or did you swap over to mine. just curious


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

i dunno if this link is in here anywhere....
but here is some more good info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1598205


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (Wizard-of-OD)*

I haven't got mine to start properly yet on the first crank. If i crank it a little bit it will start, and sometimes it will start and be alive and then it will die.
any suggestions, I think I have too many priming pulses (7).


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:19 AM 11-14-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (GTijoejoe)*

that could be it, i use 3 20ms pulses.
have you verified you ignition is dead on? IE when you start it, that it runs smoothe like its suposed to? ect


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

What size injectors do you have? At idle it runs smooth and if I rev it through the rpm range. I run 6 degrees at idle.
I see your ms = 10
my ms = 19.8 or 21.8


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (GTijoejoe)*

joe are you just now getting the car running?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

oh and 55lbs for me


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

oh dont look at the map that i posted online, that was before i messed with the fueling a whole lot, mainly just ignition


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_joe are you just now getting the car running?


No I got my car running weeks ago, I got NGP to tune it while I was at school. It made 212 whp @11psi I don't know how much torque.. 
I should be getting my Dyno sheet e-mailed to me today.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (GTijoejoe)*

so the only problems your having is the fact that its hard to start?
hot or cold starts?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_so the only problems your having is the fact that its hard to start?
hot or cold starts?

only on cold starts, what is your hot threshold? 
And now today I was going to change my settings and my software won't work.








I just reformatted my computer and reinstalled the software and still nothing


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (GTijoejoe)*

unfortunately i dont know off the top of my head...
where is jettamat? hopefully he will chime in some time soon and help you out since my car is in pieces right now... i guess later i could connect the battery and the ecu to the laptop and check


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*

Sorry guys I also cannot remember. I would just go out and check mine but its about 300kms away. Probably will not see it until December 15th or so. I haven't even run the car since I packed it away back at the beginning of September.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (JettaMatt)*

*ATTENTION 034EFI USERS* 
IF YOU DONT WANT YOUR PISTON TO LOOK LIKE MINE:








YOU NEED TO READ THIS:
ok i got off the phone with andre, apparently he had the same problem with his motor, except he melted piston 1 AND 3, i had just melted piston 3, but piston 1 had major scuffing on the skirt and its days were limited...
anywho this is why:
revlimiter #1 cuts fuel in cyl's 1 & 3, so if you drive like andre and i did and let the motor go right up to the redline (i had no tach so prabably frequently... well obviously) you will have your fuel injectors cut out on cy's 1 and 3, and we all know thats bad!
so what should you do? set your rev limiters 1 and 2 together, and at a higher rpm so that you wont reach them as often. if you want to shift at 7500 put your rev limiter to 8k, this way in case you miss a shift your not going to throw a rod due to over-revving the motor (excessivly anyways) and it highly decreases the possiblility of a fuel cut-off before shifting.
im going to call javad tomorrow and have all of this confirmed and get his personal recomendation about it so stand by.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

im debating on getting 034EFI but are there any fuel/ign maps that i can use as a base? would those same maps work with a megasquirt n spark?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

They will make a base map for you to get you started. It matters on what engine you will be running but there are people around that will be happy to share there setup with you. No the maps wont work with MS its a different program.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

are you putting it on a VR? i think javad has vr6 base maps now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

yes would be VR. 2.9, BVH, 256cams, ~21 psi or how ever much i want


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

4ork,your piston melted due to BAD TUNING,that is all..........I know because I have melted a piston back in the day.
When you have "fuel cut" ,guess what? Fuel is cut so NO combustion can happen..........therefore NO heat.Yours melted as well as others due to improper timing and or air/fuel mixture.
It has been awhile now,do any of you guys have any (VW)cars running good yet? It seems difficult for a do it yourselfer to get it starting and running easily







There are plenty of SDS guys running 12's and 11's just recently.










_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 10:09 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_4ork,your piston melted due to BAD TUNING,that is all..........I know because I have melted a piston back in the day.
When you have "fuel cut" ,guess what? Fuel is cut so NO combustion can happen..........therefore NO heat.Yours melted as well as others due to improper timing and or air/fuel mixture.
It has been awhile now,do any of you guys have any (VW)cars running good yet? It seems difficult for a do it yourselfer to get it starting and running easily







There are plenty of SDS guys running 12's and 11's just recently.









_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 10:09 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Just trying to help you man.........you think it is from your "fuel cut",but it isn't.You should be stoked you learned something.
I have had "fuel cut" hit at 25+ psi,and the car will jerk,but the engine is fine.Just trying to help you from blowing another motor.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

One more thing,the reason I bring this up is.......the 034 looks great with all these "features" and stuff,but man I have been trying to follow the procedure on how to synch/configure the timing/injectors,and it seems difficult.They should have a easier way to configure everything to work,so you can concentrate on the actual tuning instead of just "trying to get it to run".If they can figure this out,I may even try it one day.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

If the 034 limiter is like many other fuel cut limiters, where it cuts the pulse width to 0, it won't cause lean out. When there is no fuel, there is no risk of damage. So it most likely blew up for another reason.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_So it most likely blew up for another reason.

20* Advance through out the entire rev range,Not the smartest thing in the world to do but you live and learn.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_may even try it one day.

You may have no choice soon.An R32 In Hawaii is getting tired of trips to McDonalds.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: 034efi tuning problems/solutions (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ *ATTENTION 034EFI USERS* 
Ok i got off the phone with andre, apparently he had the same problem with his motor, except he melted piston 1 AND 3, i had just melted piston 3, but piston 1 had major scuffing on the skirt and its days were limited...
anywho this is why:
revlimiter #1 cuts fuel in cyl's 1 & 3, so if you drive like andre and i did and let the motor go right up to the redline (i had no tach so prabably frequently... well obviously) you will have your fuel injectors cut out on cy's 1 and 3, and we all know thats bad!


Ricky, this is NOT true, the revlimiters cut both fuel and timing, and they enact on ALL cylinders the same. Revlimiter 1 and 2 allow different strategies with launch control and anti-lag, the purpose of these fields is to input the RPM point at which you'd like the the revlimiter to activate on and off launch control (or 2-step as somelike to call it).
The defualt setting should be BOTH revlimiter 1 and 2 be set to the same RPM unless launch control is being used, at which point Revlimiter 1 would the the launch RPM.
The ECU will first pull timing as the rev-limit RPM is approached, then shut the injectors off slightlyl after the specified RPM, there are algorythms that dictate all this.
Ricky, it does look like you had some pretty serious detonation there that melted the piston, feel free to give me a call to go over tuning, I'd say you either ran really lean or were running too much timing. 
FYI, 034EFI systems are fully tunable, and they don't come "tuned for every motor", they come preconfigured for your application, but the tuning is up to the user, this is the beauty of the system, but it can also cause some danger too. The same goes for building your own motor, fabricating your own parts, whenever you take on the act of creating something, you also have to be prepared for failure if you don't do things properly.
034EFI is available via cell phone, land line, email and forum to answer tech questions virtually 24 hrs a day, if you guys ever have any questions about the install or tuning, please don't hesitate to ask, that's what we're here for.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_One more thing,the reason I bring this up is.......the 034 looks great with all these "features" and stuff,but man I have been trying to follow the procedure on how to synch/configure the timing/injectors,and it seems difficult.They should have a easier way to configure everything to work,so you can concentrate on the actual tuning instead of just "trying to get it to run".If they can figure this out,I may even try it one day.


Hello, if you tell us your application at the time of purchase (1.8t, 16v, ABA, VR6, 2.7t, 3.0, etc, etc) we will send you the ECU pre-configured for your application, so this step may not even be necessary for you, however, I'll quickly go over it, its actually very easy!
The Dashboard has a checkbox called "verify timing", by clicking this the ECU locks in _0 degrees of advance at all load and RPM points", this allows you to veryify TDC with a timing light, you should NEVER see anything but 0 degrees of timing on the light, if say you see 3 degrees of advance, then simply go in the software configuration and put in a global -3 degrees to get you to zero, WALA, you're timing verified and ready to go








Hell, we'll even walk you through this over the phone if and when you need.
HTH,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Here are the map pics from when I last left it.


Hey Matt, what bottom end are you running, did you verify that 10 is correct for your index teeth till TDC?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hey Matt, what bottom end are you running, did you verify that 10 is correct for your index teeth till TDC?

1.8L PG, but I actually fixed that problem a long time ago. The car runs great now, at the moment its parked for the winter, I should be able to get it to the Dyno in the spring though.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
20* Advance through out the entire rev range,Not the smartest thing in the world to do but you live and learn.


He should have used 30 and better gas.


----------

